# Plan-It-X Records Fest June 24-26



## sons of vipers (Apr 15, 2011)

June 24-26 in Bloomington, IN
Plan-It-X Records Festival
PLAN-IT-X FEST 2011 - June 24th, 25th, and 26th in Bloomington, Indiana

ANDREW JACKSON JIHAD (AZ) (folk punk/gloom)
ANDREW LIPS (UK) (solo anti-folk)
ANTI-SOCIALES (pop punk from puerto rico)
BAD BANANA (P.S. ELLIOT SISTERS) (NY) (pop punk)
BEST FRIENDS FOREVER (MN) (dance/pop/rock)
BROOK PRIDEMOREâ€™S GORY DETAILS (NY) (anti-folk/band)
DAVE DEANâ€™S MUSICAL FORKLIFT (OK) (bass teachings)
DAVID DONDERO (CA) (singer songwriter)
DEAD DOG (GA) (catchy punk/rock)
DEAD FRIENDS (FL) (hard core punk)
DEFIANCE, OHIO (IN) (folk punk)
DELAY (OH) (pop punk)
ERIC AYOTTE (IN) (singer songwriter)
FASHANU (UK) (pop punk)
FAT SHADOW (members of: DoorKeys AbeFroman PinkRazors)
GHOST MICE (IN) (folk punk)
GOOD LUCK (IN) (indy pop/rock)
HEATHERS (IRELAND) (folk)
IMPERIAL CAN (IN) (pop punk)
KIMYA DAWSON (WA) (anti-folk)
MADELINE (GA) (singer songwriter)
MADELINE AVA (TN) (singer songwriter)
MATTY POP CHART (IN) (singer songwriter)
NANA GRIZOL (GA) (indy pop)
ONSIND (UK) (folk punk)
PAUL BARIBEAU (IN) (singer songwriter)
PINK HOUSES (IN) (grunge)
RAMSHACKLE GLORY (x-Wingnut dishwashers union) (AZ)
SARA CILANTRO (IN) (singer songwriter)
SMALL BONES (LA) (noise punk)
SPOONBOY (DC) (folk punk)
STREET EATERS (CA) (indy punk)
THE MAX LEVINE ENSEMBLE (DC) (pop punk)
THE MOUNTAIN GOATS (solo) (NC)
THE TAXPAYERS (OR) (folk/pop punk)
THE WILD (GA) (pop punk/indy)
TOBY FOSTER (IN) (singer songwriter)
WATER COLOR PAINTINGS (CA) (brother and sister folk)
YOUR HEART BREAKS (WA) (indy pop)
ZIPPERS TO NOWHERE (newer version of TBIAPB)


super stoked for Andrew Jackson Jihad, Defiance Ohio, Ghost Mice, Paul Baribeau, Kimya Dawson, Ramshackle Glory (Pat the Bunny's new band) and everyone else too!

any one else gonna be there?


----------



## christianarchy (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I will be around at the time, but I don't have tickets. My friends do though and I think I'm going to bloomington with them.


----------



## Gudj (Apr 18, 2011)

Besides pat the bunny and the taxpayers, that looks like the worst show ever.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 18, 2011)

They haven't done one of these in a few years, have they?


----------



## xbocax (Apr 18, 2011)

I think its because the ghost mice dude is bankrupt and in debt


----------



## kristenveg (May 6, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I'm sure theres gonna be house shows and park shows and stuff though


----------



## Contraceptron (May 11, 2011)

the girl I'm traveling with this summer found me a ticket, so this should be awesome. gonna have to figure out where to stay, I guess... is Bloomington traveler friendly?


----------



## christianarchy (May 11, 2011)

i think i bought a ticket. i dont know how i feel about this. guess ill see y'all there.


----------



## sons of vipers (May 22, 2011)

Awesome. Chris do you need a ride from plan it x to cstone? Withteethexposed and I are driving to Bloomington then bushnell and we'll have plenty of room of you want a lift. Lemme know


----------



## christianarchy (May 23, 2011)

sons of vipers said:


> Awesome. Chris do you need a ride from plan it x to cstone? Withteethexposed and I are driving to Bloomington then bushnell and we'll have plenty of room of you want a lift. Lemme know


 
I'll save that decision for the last minute if that's alright.


----------



## sons of vipers (May 23, 2011)

Yeah that's totally cool.


----------



## Skye (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be there. I'm really excited to see Kimya, Ghost Mice, Imperial Can, The Taxpayers, Nana Grizol, Ramshackle Glory, AJJ, Madeline Ava, and Toby Foster. Should be a fun fun time.
Hope to see some cool people there!


----------



## christianarchy (Jun 23, 2011)

Just got into Bloomington, stoked, see ya kids around


----------

